# Dental Work Price



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Can someone that had done a Dental Cleaning and gum overgrow removal, let me know how much it cost?
I may bring Emma to do it and I wondering how much I need to budget for it.
Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Can someone that had done a Dental Cleaning and gum overgrow removal, let me know how much it cost?
> I may bring Emma to do it and I wondering how much I need to budget for it.
> Thanks!


I would give her some more time on raw. I don't think she will need a cleaning in a few more weeks. Be patient.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I would give her some more time on raw. I don't think she will need a cleaning in a few more weeks. Be patient.


She really have a very bad breath and I was told that probably she has gingivitis.That is not her teeth, maybe her gums, because she has overgrow gums. I tried to clean under it, but it looks like is stuck to her canines. I feel bad for her.


----------

